# Ace's Home Theater Room



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

This is my first attempt at anything HT. Bought my first house about 10 months ago and this 14X17 room was just sitting on the back of it......I've always loved movies and never owned any surround system or really big TV. I was looking at my movie rental log over the last year and I've managed to rent/watch about 300 movies over the past 10 months...SO IT WAS TIME. This are pictures of how it started out and now its almost compete and I will be updating it slowly. I'm waiting on furniture and carpet. Tonight I need to wire all the stereo up actually. Below is a run down list and I probably forget something even. 

*Mitsubishi HC3800
*Low profile mount
*120" 16:9 Elite fixed frame screen
*Playstation 3
*Pioneer VSX 920 7.1 reciever
*Polk audio...Monitor 70 towers, Monitor 30 bookshelves, CS1 center Klipsch sub-12
*3 piece leather sectional....has a left arm reclining chair, a 0 arm reclining chair and a right arm reclining chaise.
*carpet to be selected
*Lutron Maestro wireless dimmer and pico
*blinds, black out curtains, decorative curtains "100% light control"
*Painted ceiling dark brown..wall a lighter brown and then the trim a khaki
*optimount Tri 3 shelf wall mount "only part sucks is its limited to where I can put it so it will be up high on the wall and part of the sectional is under it
*monoprice HDMI's
* Dark Knight and Predators 27X41 posters.....Terminator 1 38.5 X 58 poster

































This is the same spot as the above picture but after painting and with the curtains up


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking good.... :T

Have fun :bigsmile:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great so far! Keep the pics coming. :T 

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like a nice room, can't wait for more pics.:T


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

bambino said:


> looks like a nice room, can't wait for more pics.:T


Nothing fancy but its coming along. Got the projector / screen / av wall equipment and all speakers installed. Really just waiting on my carpet and furniture to get done. Got a few minor things to complete such as wall dimmers, hang a hugger fan, drop in 2 recessed cans in the rear. Not bad for a room that wasn't built for dedicated theater


----------



## leousm (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a great start to what I'm sure is going to be a beautiful HT.

Good luck and keep us posted! :T


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Definitely a nice room for it!  Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

ahhh great movie posters, loved both of those movies. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see additional pictures as you progress!!


----------



## Diamonddelts (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

300 movies a year. Definately worth the investment.


----------

